# Hand Slap?



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have been shooting lately and I have had some hand slap. How do I stop it from happening?


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Probably need to decrease your band strength or increase your ammo weight.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

cromag said:


> Probably need to decrease your band strength or increase your ammo weight.


This.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Pouch weight could be the culprit. If you are using a heavy pouch that is too large for the ammo it can cause a lot of hand-slap.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

I experience hand slap when I use light ammo...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I've found that attaching the bands as close to the tip of the fork as possible can help with hand slap. Just my $0.02  that and $40,000 might get you a car lol.


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> I've found that attaching the bands as close to the tip of the fork as possible can help with hand slap. Just my $0.02  that and $40,000 might get you a car lol.


 I second what Raventree said. I've been adding a few extra wraps on my wrap and tuck to pin the band down closer to the top edge of the fork. It took care of the minor hand slap I was having with a few board cut frames.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

